# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkoj një shokun tim nga Korça

## Altjona

Quhet Emiljano Dervishi.
Nuk e di se ku ndodhet tani por ka jetuar ne nje fshat te Korces (Belorta) te gjysherit e tij. Shkollen e vazhdonte ne Korce (Shkolla e Agrobiznesit) dhe e ka perfunduar ne vitin 2007.
Dikush ka ndonje informacion se ku ndodhet ai tani?

----------


## stella_senza_cielo

*paskan kaluar goxha dite qe nga shpallja e te humurit Emiljan dhe interesim per te ndihmuar ne gjetjen e tij ka arritur vlerat maksimale....

a e gjete moj Altjona Emiljanon?

*

----------

